# First time on forum



## bryan123 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello this is my first time here, im looking to buy orchid mantid.


----------



## ismart (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome!




Good luck in your search.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome, I think many here are looking for them as well, I guess there the mantis pop icon. :lol:


----------



## bryan123 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lets get real here, we have all these insect breeders and hobbyists out there and many people looking for orchids but no one has started making thousands off them by selling?!??!?!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 27, 2011)

Supply and demand. Limit the supply, demand increased, higher prices paid. Simple economics. Look at the oil companies


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome, Brian. Am I right in thinking that you haven't bred many kinds of mantis yet?


----------



## bryan123 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have no bred any mantids, im just looking for orchid mantids for sale and apparently im not the only one : ))) i am willing to pay top dollar for an orchid ! let me knoww &lt; 333


----------



## PRicardo (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome. Species come and go. A few years ago I had a bunch of orchids and was selling their ooths on here for cheap. Things have changed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome, they are hard to come buy, like expensive addictive candy :tt2:


----------



## Jolienar (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello, the one who will be multiplied thousands and will dispose of on the thousands - will be rich


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome! Orchids are a beautiful species.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a thought Brian, but if you are considering breeding these, or even just raising one, you might want to practice on a less expensive species, like ghosts, first.


----------



## bryan123 (Mar 28, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Just a thought Brian, but if you are considering breeding these, or even just raising one, you might want to practice on a less expensive species, like ghosts, first.


ive had a few, ghost, flower, wide armed and boxer!! weeee and an orchid before..


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 30, 2011)

One thing I have noticed is that people see a new species and go "WOW!" and before you know it, there's a rage for them...then everyone's breeding them to the point they're giving them away. Then, folks have been so flooded by them, they're sick of even the sight of them &amp; suddenly, they've all but disappeared except for very few that have been maintained by only the most diligent of followers interested in maintaining the species.

A few months ago...Popas were being sold cheap, even given away. Two months ago, there was a demand and they were expensive again. A month ago, they reappeared to the point that the price was going down drastically yet again. You may even find them for free here soon.

This rise &amp; fall market happens much more quickly with items as short-lived as mantids. Most people are going to have breeding-sized adults laying ooths left &amp; right at around the same time...which means there will be regular short-intervals of market flooding by a surplus of nymphs.

The same will happen with Orchids. You just have to keep an eye out &amp; be patient. The key is not necessarily being the first to buy new nymphs, but not waiting so long that no one has them anymore.  (And when you can figure THAT out...let me know!)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 30, 2011)

Well if your going to get all scientific, then I guess your right.  

So no more buying up all the cool mantis people. Chinese-European-Ghosts are what you want, glass mantis what is that?


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 31, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Well if your going to get all scientific, then I guess your right.
> 
> So no more buying up all the cool mantis people. Chinese-European-Ghosts are what you want, glass mantis what is that?


That's what I'm talkin' about! Those mantids are SO COOL.


----------



## cuervo (Mar 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum :lol:


----------

